# One day left?



## Hathur (Jan 30, 2007)

It's Jan 30th now.... can I assume it'll be out tomorrow since tomorrow is the last day of January?


----------



## Morrus (Jan 30, 2007)

Actually, it's minutes away... I'm in the process of doing it as we speak.


----------



## Hathur (Jan 30, 2007)

Edit: nevermind, i noticed it isn't "validated for sale yet" so that's probably why subscribers didnt receive a download link yet.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 30, 2007)

Yeah, I've finished the product page, I just need to actually upload the ZIP file.  Hang in there, I'll be done shortly!


----------



## Morrus (Jan 31, 2007)

It's done!  Subscribers should have received their download links.

I hope you enjoy it, and please let us now what you think.  Thank you all for your support.


----------



## JDragon (Jan 31, 2007)

Just looked through the maps and I'm about to start looking through the adventure.

Looks good so far.

JD


----------

